# Best Armor



## jurichar (Aug 19, 2009)

Lookin to upgrade my armor this year. Currently rockin a 2008 661 comp suit. Its got a boat load of protection, but its stupid hot and heavy, and the kidney belt is retarded. Looking for good protection, less hot. Im considering getting a leatt, havent decided yet so it'll prolly be better if its somewhat compatable.


----------



## washingtonripper13 (Jan 23, 2011)

stick with 661 but maybe just buy seperate arm leg and chest aurmor i guess that will be lighter


----------



## charvey9 (May 13, 2010)

I've got some Dainese Performance Armour.



I can't say that I'm thrilled with the fit. It is kind of a pain in the arse to get on and when zipped the elastic band around the bottom is too snug and ends up pulling up your jersey as you ride. According to the Dainese sizing chart, I'm a medium, but I'm not sure.

I really like the short sleeve protection so you can run your choice of elbow pads and take them off between runs.

The 661 stuff sure looks comfortable, but I've never worn it. I'd like to try on the POC spine tee and the 661 assault suit to see how they feel.


----------



## grimlandm (May 20, 2010)

I'm interested in this thread, I'm in the same position w/ the '08 661 pressure suit, LOVE the protection, not feelin the bulk.


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

Forcefield Extreme Harness Adventure.

Light
Low profile
Highly breathable.

I don't think they're well known in America, but please read the reviews before knocking it.


----------



## The Beater (Aug 17, 2008)

The 661 Vapor suits are nice, I use mine all of the time here where it is between 30-40 cel all summer


----------



## charvey9 (May 13, 2010)

juanbeegas said:


> Forcefield Extreme Harness Adventure.
> 
> Light
> Low profile
> ...


This stuff looks very interesting. I'm going to have to do some more research.


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

Anyone consider the TLD CP5955 Shock Doctor?


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

Just cut the arms off above the elbow pads, and run separate elbow pads. There all going to be hot. Just suck it up, not much you do about it. A later year model will be just as hot. Once the temperatures rise into the 80's and above, it'ls going to be hot, a new or different brand suit won't change the temperature outside.


----------



## sdo1982 (Jun 14, 2010)

POC, honestly after years of suffering with ill fitting mx derived stuff the POC has blown me away, its cool enough and light enough for trail riding if you ever wanted to use it for that, the spine protector fits perfectly once it has warmed up to body temperature.
Cant say enough really!


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Yeah, I have the same suit....not very impressed with it I must say...kinda bulky, and weird fitting....like HOW long are the arms on the 661 "standard" model dude they must use when testing sizing...???

A bunch of mates have picked up the new Evo....now THAT's a different story. Definitely my next suit. Very very nice, much tighter cut and better fit, looks like it will move around a lot less too. Check it out...

http://www.sixsixone.com/Catalog_66...&product=7aaeaaec-9806-4624-9e52-a18f1dbac2d8


----------



## zzsean (Nov 3, 2004)

pipes10 said:


> Anyone consider the TLD CP5955 Shock Doctor?


My wife switched to the TLD Shock Doctor this winter and so far has been a huge fan. She was in the Womens Rock Garden before that. She want armor that would work well with her Leatt and the Shock Doctor is definitely that. You can remove pieces and adjust just about every part of it so getting it to fit is just a matter of faffing about and trying.

I have been a big fan of my POC Spine VPD armor but am also considering switching as the chest zipper is starting to play up after two years of constant usage. If I do switch it will either be to a new suit of the POC VPD or to the TLD shock doctor.

Both should be easy to find and try on for size as POC is carried by QBP so most every store that supports gravity can get it in. the TLD suit should be also pretty easy to find we got Amber's from The Fix Bikes in Boulder and they had other sizes on the rack.


----------



## Grunion (Feb 28, 2007)

Keep this topic going I am interested in what people think is the best also.


----------



## charvey9 (May 13, 2010)

zzsean said:


> My wife switched to the TLD Shock Doctor this winter and so far has been a huge fan. She was in the Womens Rock Garden before that. She want armor that would work well with her Leatt and the Shock Doctor is definitely that. You can remove pieces and adjust just about every part of it so getting it to fit is just a matter of faffing about and trying.
> 
> I have been a big fan of my POC Spine VPD armor but am also considering switching as the chest zipper is starting to play up after two years of constant usage. If I do switch it will either be to a new suit of the POC VPD or to the TLD shock doctor.
> 
> Both should be easy to find and try on for size as POC is carried by QBP so most every store that supports gravity can get it in. the TLD suit should be also pretty easy to find we got Amber's from The Fix Bikes in Boulder and they had other sizes on the rack.


I've been thinking about the Shock Doctor, but I can not find any pictures of the back protection. Is it all soft armor? I took a nasty spill last September and fractured two vertebrae, so having something solid to support the spine is the most important feature I'm looking for.


----------



## zzsean (Nov 3, 2004)

charvey9 said:


> I've been thinking about the Shock Doctor, but I can not find any pictures of the back protection. Is it all soft armor? I took a nasty spill last September and fractured two vertebrae, so having something solid to support the spine is the most important feature I'm looking for.


Good pictures and write up here: Vital MTB Shock Doctor review.


----------



## mtg7aa (Jul 11, 2008)

Last year, I was in the same position and got the 661 EVO pressure suit. It is much lower profile, fits much better, and still has great protection. My back gets a little hot with it, but the main downfall is that it isn't designed to work with a neck brace.

I'm ordering a Leatt for this season, so I just ordered a 661 long sleeve Sub gear and the Rogue chest/back protection as a method for upper body protection that's Leatt compatible. It's way low profile and still should be pretty good protection.










+










One of my buddies also just got a Leatt and the TLD Shock Doctor shirt, which also looks to be a good option.


----------



## charvey9 (May 13, 2010)

zzsean said:


> Good pictures and write up here: Vital MTB Shock Doctor review.


Ah....I was thinking of the TLD BP7850.

I hadn't really considered the CP5900. After reading the review, I'd have to say it is down to this one and the 661 core saver for this season.


----------



## kubo (Sep 20, 2009)

I thought Rock Gardn had a cool chest protector idea with their hydropacks


----------



## charvey9 (May 13, 2010)

I just bought a TLD Shock Doctor CP5900.

I must say that I am very impressed with how comfortable it is even with the max protection option. It seems to have great protection of the chest, shoulders, ribs, and upper back. My only concern is that there is no lower back protection. 

I can see that there are bolts on the back that would allow another piece to be added to the armor. I hope they come up with something that will add some protection for the lower back, then the armor would be perfect.


----------



## DHgnaR (Feb 20, 2008)

mtg7aa said:


> 661 long sleeve Sub gear and the Rogue chest/back protection as a method for upper body protection that's Leatt compatible. It's way low profile and still should be pretty good protection.


I've been running this for the past six months. Protection is awesome, I've taken some high-speed slides across cement hard "dirt" and come out pretty much abrasion free. And I like that it's super low profile so you can hardly tell I'm wearing full armor. Also, it fits the Leatt fine. Only downsides are the sleeves are stupid long, and the stitching is subpar to say the least. It's falling apart after only 1/2 a years use... I will be re-stitching it though since the protection is great.


----------



## mtg7aa (Jul 11, 2008)

DHgnaR said:


> I've been running this for the past six months. Protection is awesome, I've taken some high-speed slides across cement hard "dirt" and come out pretty much abrasion free. And I like that it's super low profile so you can hardly tell I'm wearing full armor. Also, it fits the Leatt fine. Only downsides are the sleeves are stupid long, and the stitching is subpar to say the least. It's falling apart after only 1/2 a years use... I will be re-stitching it though since the protection is great.


Mine just showed up a few days ago. Trying it on, I agree about the sleeves being stupid long and stitching isn't that nice. Coming from the Evo suit, its definitely a step down in quality, but of course it is much cheaper.
The shoulder and elbow pads feel like a semi hard rubber with no other foam. I was hoping they would be more like the pads in the Evo suit and Kyle Straight knee pads. Good to know it still protects well, though.
The Rogue protector is very light, also low profile. It would be nice if it had a little more back protection.


----------



## jasonvelocity (Jul 21, 2006)

I'm going with the 661 core saver this year. Light and covers all the good bits.


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

pipes10 said:


> Anyone consider the TLD CP5955 Shock Doctor?


+1

.


----------



## chugachjed (May 20, 2010)

I got a bright orange tekvest at salvation army for $5.50 its way better than the 661 piece that it's replacing. moto FTW. And its fuggin ugly very nice it's always important to look like an ******* at the mountain.


----------



## charvey9 (May 13, 2010)

chugachjed said:


> I got a bright orange tekvest at salvation army for $5.50 its way better than the 661 piece that it's replacing. moto FTW. And its fuggin ugly very nice it's always important to look like an ******* at the mountain.


You have to be careful about buying gear that is designed specifically for Moto. Most moto chest protection is designed as a roost guards to protect against rocks and debris that get kicked up from other bikes. Not neccessarily to protect you from impact in a crash.


----------



## chugachjed (May 20, 2010)

I'm pretty sure that this tekvest is actually for snomo. It's way burlier than the 661 core saver that I have. Same type of hex padding under hard plastic covered by burly nylon. Hell it even has kidney protection.


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

zzsean said:


> I have been a big fan of my POC Spine VPD armor but am also considering switching as the chest zipper is starting to play up after two years of constant usage. If I do switch it will either be to a new suit of the POC VPD or to the TLD shock doctor.


Serious question this:

If it's only the zip playing up, why not just get the zip replaced? Take it to a dress makers/tailors and they'd do it easy. Can't tell you how much it would cost but I'll bet it's a pile less money than replacing a set of POC armour over one crummy zip.

Also, I second/third whatever POC armour. It's relatively expensive, but nicely made and extremely comfortable, even if I got rid of mine due to extreme cowardice.


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

I'm thinking of trying out the Demon Dirt Leviathan Half Suit this year..










I don't like wearing elbow pads and the big chunky suits make me ride WORSE and crash MORE because I'm so uncomfortable. I think this thing could protect the important bits while still being comfy.


----------



## zzsean (Nov 3, 2004)

Fix the Spade said:


> Serious question this:
> 
> If it's only the zip playing up, why not just get the zip replaced? Take it to a dress makers/tailors and they'd do it easy. Can't tell you how much it would cost but I'll bet it's a pile less money than replacing a set of POC armour over one crummy zip.
> 
> Also, I second/third whatever POC armour. It's relatively expensive, but nicely made and extremely comfortable, even if I got rid of mine due to extreme cowardice.


I may end up doing that, but I am looking at a replacement since the zip is going and one of the shoulder plastic pieces is cracked. It's just one of those "it is two years old now and the grass could be even greener..." things.


----------



## k1creeker (Jul 30, 2005)

I've used Rockgardn's Flak Jacket, a newer 661, and POC Tee. The POC Tee along with their elbow pads is the best I've used. Light, close fit (no more bleeding nipples), and cool on hot days. Highly recommended. 

The only downside is the white fabric on the Tee which turns nasty, yellow-grey after a few rides. Even after consistent washing after each day of riding. The beauty of this set is you can pull the back pad out, and toss the whole thing in a washer.


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

I should be receiving my TLD Shock Doctor CP5955 (not to be confused with the 5900) soon.


----------



## macguffin (Sep 10, 2007)

661 EVO Suit. Fit is a little strange, a bit short in the torso, but very comfortable. Actually forget I'm wearing armour at times!


----------



## DeanH (Jan 9, 2008)

POC, i simply dont feel it when its on.

with that said, im also going to try out the TLD CP5900 for summer time, and less demanding tracks


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

Received the TLD Shock Doctor CP5955 the other day and I can say it's incredibly adjustable, comfy, and not bulky at all. While it does weigh a little more than the 661 pressure suit or the like when you hold it, it doesn't feel heavy on. You can feel the air circulating as you move as well so it should keep you relatively cool while riding. Did I say that it's comfy? It is.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

bcdale where you at?


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

pipes10 said:


> Received the TLD Shock Doctor CP5955 the other day and I can say it's incredibly adjustable, comfy, and not bulky at all. While it does weigh a little more than the 661 pressure suit or the like when you hold it, it doesn't feel heavy on. You can feel the air circulating as you move as well so it should keep you relatively cool while riding. Did I say that it's comfy? It is.


How does the brace fit into it?


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

V.P. said:


> How does the brace fit into it?


Check out post #15 of this thread for the Vital MTB link. The model shown in that link is the 5900 but it's the same idea. The upper chest plate and upper back plate can be removed to allow the Leatt to fit.


----------



## ban (Jul 24, 2004)

has anyone spent some time using the Troy Lee Designs BP 7850-HW shirt that can give some input??


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

ban said:


> has anyone spent some time using the Troy Lee Designs BP 7850-HW shirt that can give some input??


wow, that thing looks... just wow. id feel like batman in that.


----------



## jurichar (Aug 19, 2009)

na na na na na na na na na na....batman!

lol i got a buddy rocking that thing. there is NOOOOO way its cool.


----------



## ban (Jul 24, 2004)

and what about protection??is it at the same level as other armors??


jurichar said:


> na na na na na na na na na na....batman!
> 
> lol i got a buddy rocking that thing. there is NOOOOO way its cool.


----------



## charvey9 (May 13, 2010)

ban said:


> and what about protection??is it at the same level as other armors??


I've never worn one, but I've eyed it in my LBS a couple times. It is better than nothing, but It is all soft armor and designed to wear under the BP-5900 or other hard armor.


----------



## monstertiki (Jun 1, 2009)

jasevr4 said:


> I'm thinking of trying out the Demon Dirt Leviathan Half Suit this year..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If im gonna wear armor it better protect my shoulders... I always seem to make contact with those first. That does look comfortable though. Is there a shoulder pad attachment for them?


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

Not that I'm aware of. I find shoulder pads uncomfortable.. I'm yet to try one of these on but from how it looks I think there's a bit of shoulder overhang.


----------



## ban (Jul 24, 2004)

are you sure it's meant to be used under a hard armor? I thought the material used is foam but with a hard layer in the most critical spots, I may be wrong though, I liked this armor as it seems the only one you can use the Leatt on top of everything...(first armor, then jersey and finally the Leatt...) are there any other options with this requirements? (sorry to the OP to hijack your thread!)


charvey9 said:


> I've never worn one, but I've eyed it in my LBS a couple times. It is better than nothing, but It is all soft armor and designed to wear under the BP-5900 or other hard armor.


----------



## bcdale (Jun 26, 2010)

Rule #1 - Never wear armor with a zipper chest. This is common sense and does not need explaining, nor will I explain.

Rule #2 - Soft padded shirts are worthless. If you expect protection, buy hard shell armor and tough it out. Do not be a wuss. People who complain clearly need to do more exercise because they're not in good enough shape.

You get used to it, it's called building endurance. I have the Knox Warrior, and it goes on everytime. By the time you work out all the costs for these separate shirts / roost guards, etc., you will have reached the cost of a Knox Warrior, and still have worse protection and no shoulder pads. The Knox also comes in a Leatt compatible model.


----------



## charvey9 (May 13, 2010)

bcdale said:


> Rule #1 - Never wear armor with a zupper chest. This is common sense and does nto need explaining, nor will I explain.


Please.....I need to know what a zupper is.


----------



## ban (Jul 24, 2004)

and what about the Alpinestar Bionic for BNS? this can work with a Leatt but it could get sweaty in hot days though??


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

bcdale said:


> Rule #2 - Soft padded shirts are worthless. If you expect protection, buy hard shell armor and tough it out. Do not be a wuss. People who complain clearly need to do more exercise because they're not in good enough shape.
> 
> You get used to it, it's called building endurance.


It has nothing to do with being in shape. It's got to do with comfort and range of movement.


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

the shock doctor weste BP 5850-HW

is like a under shirt light and much air...
the back protector plate are minimum "very short" finish in the midle of back!!! the rest is top!
the size chart is big!
i am 178cm the Large is ok.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

charvey9 said:


> Please.....I need to know what a zupper is.


a hybrid zipper/ button obviously


----------



## pitbull592 (Jul 23, 2010)

How does the rockgardn stuff hold up? Buying my first armor this spring?


----------



## k1creeker (Jul 30, 2005)

pitbull592 said:


> How does the rockgardn stuff hold up? Buying my first armor this spring?


Rockgardn's flak jacket is bomber. I used one for 3 seasons and there was still plenty of life left in it when I sold it to a moto crosser.

My only complaint was that the mesh fabric would tear my nipples to shreads if I didn't wear a shirt under it. This meant 3 layers... t-shirt, flak jacket and jersey. Little too hot for my liking in the middle of summer.


----------



## pitbull592 (Jul 23, 2010)

k1creeker said:


> Rockgardn's flak jacket is bomber. I used one for 3 seasons and there was still plenty of life left in it when I sold it to a moto crosser.
> 
> My only complaint was that the mesh fabric would tear my nipples to shreads if I didn't wear a shirt under it. This meant 3 layers... t-shirt, flak jacket and jersey. Little too hot for my liking in the middle of summer.


Good to hear. I'm just starting out in dh this year after years of xc/am riding. Gonna invest in some knee/shin guards, elbow's & a full face helmet/goggles to start out. I figure as I progress & start hitting more technical runs I'll invest in the jacket etc... Most of my money will be going into my first dh bike.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

k1creeker said:


> Rockgardn's flak jacket is bomber. I used one for 3 seasons and there was still plenty of life left in it when I sold it to a moto crosser.
> 
> My only complaint was that the mesh fabric would tear my nipples to shreads if I didn't wear a shirt under it. This meant 3 layers... t-shirt, flak jacket and jersey. Little too hot for my liking in the middle of summer.


about the 3 layer thing.

would a wicking wool/synthetic ie underarmor heatgear etc. still not be as cool as just having the suit straight on your skin?


----------



## louman (Jan 16, 2008)

*rockgardn stuff*

I purchase the new rockgardn trailstar a couple months ago.
The best armor i have ever worn. Light weight, very tough.
Just did a body slam at Sui, lots of Rocks. Got up and check myself, kept on riding.
Easy to size up, good price.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

8664 said:


> the shock doctor weste BP 5850-HW
> 
> is like a under shirt light and much air...
> the back protector plate are minimum "very short" finish in the midle of back!!! the rest is top!
> ...


Thread RESURRECTION :devil:

So what's your opinion on that product?

MTBP


----------



## meSSican (Aug 8, 2010)

Just got the TLD BP 7850 and love it. It breathes really well and is comfortable. I have full range of motion and the pads are foam but have 2 layers, softer and harder on top. I feel the padding is good and I am glad i took a chance on it. I would go with the 7850 over the 5850 as the 7850 has harder padding and more of it, which most are removable.


----------



## jurichar (Aug 19, 2009)

meSSican said:


> Just got the TLD BP 7850 and love it. It breathes really well and is comfortable. I have full range of motion and the pads are foam but have 2 layers, softer and harder on top. I feel the padding is good and I am glad i took a chance on it. I would go with the 7850 over the 5850 as the 7850 has harder padding and more of it, which most are removable.


i made the same decision. Im a little worried about how low the back protection goes, but i was involved in a huge crash in july (20 broken bones). Everthing that was covered by the TLD suit was fine except for my shoulder which took a lil road rash. All things considered...theis armour is legit in most situations. I think if you eat it in a big rock garden that you will still prolly get hurt though.


----------



## kevskier (Aug 14, 2011)

*Armour*

Been using POC Tshirt- for 2 years.
Fits great, never a problem and has saved me from many injuries.
freinds who had been using other armour for many years also tried the POC Tshirt and found it the best they have ever tried. Now they also where POC tshirt.

White does get dirty yellow after many uses.
Wash mine a couple times a month and keeps it some what cleaner.
Has option to wear spine protector or not and is some what cool when riding.
Look at what is protecting you on each of the armours, some I can not beleive people actualy think will protect them, not sure where they ride but if I fell on the trails I ride I would be crushed.


----------



## hecticj (Jan 24, 2008)

ban said:


> has anyone spent some time using the Troy Lee Designs BP 7850-HW shirt that can give some input??


I have the BP7850 and im extremely happy with it.

Used to ride with full pressure suit, found it hindered me too much and i crashed more!

not been rocking armour for a while until this came out, i run it with a leatt and its the best armour ive owned.

lightweight, cool and offers a good enough level of protection that im happy with.

Granted its not as good as a full pressure suit but if you dont like normal armour this is for you. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1+1 (Dec 20, 2006)

hecticj said:


> I have the BP7850 and im extremely happy with it.
> 
> Used to ride with full pressure suit, found it hindered me too much and i crashed more!
> 
> ...


Does the 7850 have plastic or foam inserts?


----------



## meSSican (Aug 8, 2010)

They are foam. They have a harder layer on top of a softer layer. I have this armor and love it. Took a hard spill on some big rocks this weekend and this setup did a good job of saving me.


----------



## wookie freeride (Apr 10, 2007)

*Fox Titan Sport Jacket...*

This thing is great. I can barely tell I have it on and it covers really well.

Titan Sport Jacket


----------



## hecticj (Jan 24, 2008)

1+1 said:


> Does the 7850 have plastic or foam inserts?


it has dual foam inserts, a soft layer and a hard layer. IMO should offer nearly as much protection as plastic.

if youre really scared go for full plastic power ranger level protection.

i dont like armour, but i like this especially as it doesnt effect my leatt or mobility.

thats more important to me than scratches


----------



## hecticj (Jan 24, 2008)

ban said:


> are you sure it's meant to be used under a hard armor? I thought the material used is foam but with a hard layer in the most critical spots, I may be wrong though, I liked this armor as it seems the only one you can use the Leatt on top of everything...(first armor, then jersey and finally the Leatt...) are there any other options with this requirements? (sorry to the OP to hijack your thread!)


I dont think its designed as under armour - i think its designed as lightweight armour for those of us that dont like pressure suits!

me included, i crash more due to lack of mobility


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

I just posted a preview of the Troy Lee Design CP 5955. So far its performing very good! Check it out:

All Mountain Next: Preview: Troy Lee Designs CP 5955


----------



## 1+1 (Dec 20, 2006)

hecticj said:


> it has dual foam inserts, a soft layer and a hard layer. IMO should offer nearly as much protection as plastic.
> 
> if youre really scared go for full plastic power ranger level protection.
> 
> ...


Cool, good to know. I'm looking for light armor, really don't want to look and feel like a b-grade scifi movie extra. 
How is the shoulder area? Mainly asking cause I just tore my rotator cuff and would like to have some protection there.


----------



## Reign rider (Oct 30, 2008)

I have to agree I'm rocking the POC VPD tee and I love it, After this last week riding in williams lake BC my shoulders would be shredded and dislocated had I have not been wearing the POC gear.


----------



## frorider (Apr 2, 2005)

I have an older AXO full armor suit that has worked well for years and fits me better than the 661 suits I've owned. perforated foam helps the breathability.

just saw a similar AXO suit half-price: AXO Air Cage Jacket

don't overlook kidney belts.


----------



## 1+1 (Dec 20, 2006)

hecticj said:


> it has dual foam inserts, a soft layer and a hard layer. IMO should offer nearly as much protection as plastic.
> 
> if youre really scared go for full plastic power ranger level protection.
> 
> ...


Sorry forgot to ask earlier, but how does it size. Smaller/bigger than stated? I do not have access to a bike shop that stocks these around here, so trying them out is out of the question. Cheers.


----------



## SacredYeti (Aug 24, 2011)

Honestly, I have a 661 Pressure Suit and just got used to it. Aside from helmet, I'm very sketch on joint and back injuries, so this thing is perfect for me but people are different.


----------



## jurichar (Aug 19, 2009)

1+1 said:


> Sorry forgot to ask earlier, but how does it size. Smaller/bigger than stated? I do not have access to a bike shop that stocks these around here, so trying them out is out of the question. Cheers.


it sizes a bit smaller. im decent sized dude 5'10 185 and i wear medium. large was baggy. As far as shoulder protection, IMO this thing isnt awesome in that area. It has cups, but they are small and thin. I considered reinforcing the area a bit because i tend to shoulder check trees. but i like i said before, i ate MAJOR **** (3 surgeries bad) last month and the only area not fully protected by the vest was a lil roadrash behind my shouler.


----------



## 1+1 (Dec 20, 2006)

jurichar said:


> it sizes a bit smaller. im decent sized dude 5'10 185 and i wear medium. large was baggy. As far as shoulder protection, IMO this thing isnt awesome in that area. It has cups, but they are small and thin. I considered reinforcing the area a bit because i tend to shoulder check trees. but i like i said before, i ate MAJOR **** (3 surgeries bad) last month and the only area not fully protected by the vest was a lil roadrash behind my shouler.


Thanks for the info. I need to get something that'll protect my shoulders, so maybe the TLD is out of the picture. I cannot risk another shoulder injury, the next one could put me out for awhile. I'll be looking at the POC vpd. Sizing suggestions welcome, I'm 5'7", and 140lbs. Cheers.


----------



## miqu (Jan 20, 2004)

I use Dainese Wave V2 jacket, but I changed the elbow protectors of the jacket to newer 
3-piece design (similar than wave pro 2 has).
Dainese Jacket Wave V - RevZilla
Very comfy jacket and protectors stay firmly on place.

New Dainese Wave Pro 2 jacket seems even more protective with one piece chest protector and lower rib protectors on both sides. Neck piece is removeable when using Leatt or Alpinestar neck brace.
Dainese Wave Pro Jacket - RevZilla








Dainese has always been little overpriced compared to it's competitors, so searching discounts is worth-while.


----------

